# 2010 EV races



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm planing to ship my car to the USA in summer 2010 to participate in a EV race. What is the best/biggest EV race/event? 

I would love to see the White Zombie, Crazy horse Pinto, Killacycle, Current Eliminator and all the other big EV names in person!


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> I'm planing to ship my car to the USA in summer 2010 to participate in a EV race. What is the best/biggest EV race/event?
> 
> I would love to see the White Zombie, Crazy horse Pinto, Killacycle, Current Eliminator and all the other big EV names in person!


The big one to hit will likely be the NHRA Fram Autolite Nationals which is part of the NHRA 2010 Full Throttle Series, on July 16-18 at Infineon Raceway in Sonoma (near Petaluma) California. "IF" things work out for John's family like he is hoping he will be able to bring the White Zombie. I will surely be there with the Crazyhorse Pinto. Still trying to get dedication from all the other top guys you mention and more. Please bring it on ;-)

Their promotors are expecting between 40,000 and 60,000 spectators :-O

Mike


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

electrabishi said:


> The big one to hit will likely be the NHRA Fram Autolite Nationals which is part of the NHRA 2010 Full Throttle Series, on July 16-18 at Infineon Raceway in Sonoma (near Petaluma) California. "IF" things work out for John's family like he is hoping he will be able to bring the White Zombie. I will surely be there with the Crazyhorse Pinto. Still trying to get dedication from all the other top guys you mention and more. Please bring it on ;-)
> 
> Their promotors are expecting between 40,000 and 60,000 spectators :-O
> 
> Mike


California is on the "wrong" side of the country  I will have to look if I can ship the car directly to California and how long it would take.

I don't know how I would make it to California if the car would be shipped to the east coast. 

Thanks Mike, I'll try to come.

P.S. I will try to build a A123 pack till then to have a chance against you experienced EV racers


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree with the other posts, a large NEDRA event is your best bet.

If you happen to be on the West coast of the U.S.A. at the right time, you could consider also hitting the Salt Flats. It's the most unique form of auto racing in the world, and is a great place to take pictures. The downsides are there'll be maybe 3 electric cars (3 so far that say they are going), hopefully Killacycle Eva's electric streamliner, likely a barstool or two, and possibly a few electrathons. Other meets had some electric motorcycles run. Unfortunately, there is not a good class structure for electric cars on the Salt Flats, so you wouldn't be able to claim an official record (there are classes for motorcycles and streamliners, but not street vehicles). http://www.SaltFlats.com .

So short story is I'm not sure the Salt Flats alone would be worth such an expensive trip, but if you are already out for NEDRA it could be a worthy addition to your trip.


CroDriver said:


> I'm planing to ship my car to the USA in summer 2010 to participate in a EV race. What is the best/biggest EV race/event?
> 
> I would love to see the White Zombie, Crazy horse Pinto, Killacycle, Current Eliminator and all the other big EV names in person!


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> I agree with the other posts, a large NEDRA event is your best bet.
> 
> If you happen to be on the West coast of the U.S.A. at the right time, you could consider also hitting the Salt Flats. It's the most unique form of auto racing in the world, and is a great place to take pictures. The downsides are there'll be maybe 3 electric cars (3 so far that say they are going), hopefully Killacycle Eva's electric streamliner, likely a barstool or two, and possibly a few electrathons. Other meets had some electric motorcycles run. Unfortunately, there is not a good class structure for electric cars on the Salt Flats, so you wouldn't be able to claim an official record (there are classes for motorcycles and streamliners, but not street vehicles). http://www.SaltFlats.com .
> 
> So short story is I'm not sure the Salt Flats alone would be worth such an expensive trip, but if you are already out for NEDRA it could be a worthy addition to your trip.


I haven't really mentioned it too much in the open yet but I'm planning to be at the World of Speed September 15-18 as well. I may not have a fast car to race there but I'll have fun riding around the pits on my new Electric Pit Boss I just started. Check it: http://www.thefoat.com/?sg=m.ride&ride_id=344

But certainly going to Bonneville will be a fun time too. I made mention on the NEDRA list a while back and I think I'll poke EVeryone again to see if we can drum up some more Salt Flats support. Pretty sure there will be more than 3 EV's this year. I just don't know how many more 

Maybe you could do the NHRA/NEDRA Full Throttle EVent in July and hang around until September then re-gear your machine for some time trials.

Do you by chance know Rod Wilde?

Mike


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

There is an electric car race to be held in Paris this summer, could save you a trip over the water! http://www.egrandprix.com/emxgp_register.php


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Unfortunately, there is not a good class structure for electric cars on the Salt Flats, so you wouldn't be able to claim an official record (there are classes for motorcycles and streamliners, but not street vehicles). http://www.SaltFlats.com .


Hey David, you say there are established motorcycle classes on the salt, are they specifically for electrics, or do the electrics fit somewhere in the regular class structure?

Mike


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Electrabishi: That's great news you'll be out there! Hopefully more will follow! Short answer to your question is electric motorcycles fit within the regular classing structure, it is just another motor type. Here's the longer story:

Here's a rule recap for cars and motorcycles:

Streamliners must be 4 wheeled vehicles, and cannot be production car based. The three classes for electrics are under 1099 lbs (500 kg), 1100 to 2200 lbs (500 to 1000 kg), and over 2200 lbs (1000 kg). To my knowledge this is true for all the meets on the Salt Flats.

There's also electrathon allowed, you have to follow electrathon rules. The main restriction is you are limited to 67 (?) lbs of lead acid battery, or less if lithium. This class is only for USFRA, http://www.SaltFlats.com .

Electric barstools have a class, you can see the rules at http://www.SaltFlats.com . This class is only for USFRA, http://www.SaltFlats.com .

Basically, if you have a four wheeled conversion electric, you don't have a class. You can run the 130 or 150 club, or run as TO (time only). Rumor has it if we can get enough electrics out there we can ask to get some more classes.

Electric motorcycles have it better. They are just another engine type for all the classes -- that's the good news. The bad news is they are lumped together with turbines and steam engines. It's not as bad as it might sound, on the Salt aerodynamics are traction are bigger issues than absolute power.

Electric motorcycle classes include Modified Production, Special Construction, Modified Partial Streamlining, Special Construction Partial Streamlining, Sidecar, Sidecar Streamliner, and Streamliner.

The rules are different, for example a NEDRA legal drag racer is likely not legal for the Salt Flats. Also, tech inspection is very rigorous. You'll want to get a rule book (2010 books are available in March at http://www.SaltFlats.com). Electric motorcycles require preapproval of design 45 days before the event, check the rule book for details. 


electrabishi said:


> Hey David, you say there are established motorcycle classes on the salt, are they specifically for electrics, or do the electrics fit somewhere in the regular class structure?
> 
> Mike


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Electric motorcycles require preapproval of design 45 days before the event, check the rule book for details.


Yeah I should check it in case I want to run the Mini Chopper Time only ;-)

Do you know if pre-approval means they actually have to see the rig? Or do photo's and design drawings work?

Mike


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

You can send in design drawings and photos.

Some of the rules also depend on how fast your class is, or if you are running time only how fast you expect to go.

Something outside the rules I learned about: I talked to a guy with a hotrodded Harley that went 113 mph. I asked why he didn't go faster. He said it was because the wind was lifting his feet off the pegs! Now I know why racing motorcycles have their foot pegs well back!


electrabishi said:


> Yeah I should check it in case I want to run the Mini Chopper Time only ;-)
> 
> Do you know if pre-approval means they actually have to see the rig? Or do photo's and design drawings work?
> 
> Mike


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> He said it was because the wind was lifting his feet off the pegs! Now I know why racing motorcycles have their foot pegs well back!


Heh heh. Well I got ape hangars on this thing right (perfect for a pit bike). But if I want to do a speed run (which probably won't even be near 100mph, I'll put low mount bars and put some foot pegs in the back 

Hopefully will see the Singletons as well as the Killacycle LSR team there. Maybe we can entice some other NEDRA racers. I mean how hard could it be to put an electrathon or barstool together, of sorts ;-)

I think just going to watch will be a hoot as it is.

If anyone needed support I could probably bring my trailer with generator, tools and work space and maybe store their space parts if they just need a haul mule.

Mike


----------

